# Torch Lab Results...



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there..

We are planning to have a baby and in preparation, we went to oby gyne for some advice and test if needed. 

As per advise of the oby, i undergo a "torch" ( toxoplasma, rubella, cytomegalovirus and herpes simplex) test..i have three cats and concern about the toxo test.

I get the result and learn that out of 4 viruses, i am positive with rubella (83.2 iu/ml) and cytomegalovirus (122.7 au/ml)

The obgy explains to us, that this virus is without cure, and we will wait til my body is immune to the virus. 
However, folic acid is mandatory as a supplement and if i get pregnant there is a vaccine i need to have to protect me and the baby... 

This result worries me.. 

Should we go on with out baby plan or wait? 
But if i will wait, till when?
Is it not advisable to get pregnant with these virus?
Does anyone of you has experience about this torch test???? 
If i get pregnant and have my precious cats ith me, can you advise things i need to do not to harm the baby?

I do my research but will greatly appreciate if you share your experience about this matter.

Thanks a lot...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I really think you should take professional advice on a serious matter such as this, not from unqualified people on an internet forum.

Good luck


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

hi,

i dont know what markers the lab have used so can't comment on the actual results but i must say the results you describe do NOT seem concerning at all. you say you have tested positive for rubella and cytomegalovirus - i would expect this in any adult!

cytomegalovirus (CMV) is estimated to be found in over 90% of the worlds population as most people have been exposed to it as children and once infected/exposed it will show in blood tests. its only relivent in people with comprimised immune systems and is not a problem in healthy adults. it can cause problems in pregnant women ONLY if they are exposed to it/develop it for the FIRST time in pregnancy. your blood test shows you have previous exposure so this is not an issue as long as you have no other major medical problems.

rubella can cause problems in pregnancy but it is a once in a life time illness, once exposed your body develops life long immunity. exposure is through vaccine or catching rubella itself. IgM antibodies suggest a current or recent rubella infection and igG antibodies show your blood has immunity to rubella (through past infection or vaccine). either way a positive rubella result means you are protected from rubella for life so its not an issue in this or any future pregnancies. it also means you do NOT need a rubella vaccine so i am uncertain what vaccine the doctor was refering to.

i really wouldnt change your plans based on the results you describe above as they sound normal, if i were you i would talk to your doctor about the results and your concerns to get some clarity on the issue - as i suspect there may be some miscommunication or misunderstanding regarding them. All the best x


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for the replies... Greatly appreciated..

Yes, i will have another appointment with the oby and will clarify this.
I misunderstood that i get the two virus from my cats which according to my reaserch is not.

She ask me to take care, have folic acid...She also ask me if there is any chance to give up my one of my cats but i dint agree.
I love my 3 adopted cats and treat them as my kids... It hurts to think that i will give up one of them..

Another question though... Pets and pregnant women and new babies can co exist? According to what i read from the net, it is perfectly fine...

Anyone can give their feedback/ experince regarding pregnancy, new baby and pets.
Love to hear your stories as this will be my first time to be pregnant...

Thanks a lot,

First time To Be Mommy


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

We had 2 dogs 5 years before my wife was pregnant with our son. He grew up playing with both dogs every day for years until they are gone.

He still talk about them, and I believe it was one of the nice experience that he remembers.

I am not a cat person, but love seeing my son had dogs for pets as a young boy.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yup, I had my dog for 6 years before my son came along and they get on just fine. Of course when my son was a baby, we did take the necessary precautions - never leave your baby and dog unattended, etc.

I'm not much of a cat person either but I did read about their fur or something being bad for babies, so you might want to look into it some more.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No problem having a cat with a baby. Just make sure the cat doesn't sleep in the baby's crib when it's small. You'll find that any smart cats keep away from a baby anyway!

People have had pets and babies together forever. Ignore the scaremongering. Pregnancy isn't an illness; it's a perfectly natural thing.

Good luck


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

When visited the doctor, she advised my wife NOT to clean the cat litter. And assigned that task to me as the toxoplasm virus is spead in through the litter. My wife took that news with great joy that she didnt to change the litter anymore.

and i would also advise you to take the advise of a Dr.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

if its toxoplasmosis thats concerning you about your cats, i wouldnt be to worried because although it can happen its importnt to remember that its actualy quite rare and as long as your sensible i'm sure you will be fine. i had a cat before, during and after pregnancy and it was never a problem, in fact as soon as my babies were on the move and could grab things my concern was more for the cat then the other way around! 

this might help:

Toxoplasmosis

This germ is commonly found in raw meat, and sheep, lamb and cat faeces. It can sometimes cause serious harm to an unborn baby. To avoid it:

Wash your hands after handling raw meat.
Do not eat raw or undercooked (rare) meat.
Wash salads and vegetables, as any dirt may have been contaminated by faeces.
Wash your hands after handling pets or animals, especially cats and kittens.
Get someone else to clean out any cat litter trays when you are pregnant.
Always wear gloves when gardening.
Avoid sheep, especially during the lambing season.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies


----------

